# Tess and I went to Sandy Hook....



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bless you and Tess! I admire what you're doing and why, I know it can't be easy but I agree it is needed.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you! This breed is so amazing!!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What a wonderful thing you are doing. I can't imagine how hard that is. I tear up just thinking about it. Someday I would love to get Tayla into a therapy dog program. She is not a supper enthusiastic people dog, but likes to be close and be petted. I thought she would be good since she doesn't have the normal Golden "I'm going to jump on everyone I see and make friends with them" attitude. She is more quiet around people but likes them. I thought she would be a good dog for just that kind of thing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is amazing isn't it? How even the young dogs know what is needed and who needs it most ...

Thank you ...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you - we are with you in spirit


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Inge, thanks for sharing. I've emailed the Newtown Family services saying Zoe was available but haven't heard back from them. I've been reluctant to just go there because it seems like such a flood of media and strangers into the town. It sounds like just showing up is ok?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> Inge, thanks for sharing. I've emailed the Newtown Family services saying Zoe was available but haven't heard back from them. I've been reluctant to just go there because it seems like such a flood of media and strangers into the town. It sounds like just showing up is ok?


I felt the same as you do. My coordinator at Yale New Haven Hospital emailed that two teams had gone during the weekend and that more people were needed. I just went up. I will definitely go there tomorrow and Friday. If you like we can meet up.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Inge, we can go tomorrow. Any idea where and when can we look for you?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We will go to the same places again, the two memorial sites with all the Christmas trees. We will be there in the morning, about ten. I have a green coat and Tess wears her red YNNH vest, you can't miss us. The first site is in the centre of Sandy Hook, near the river. The other site is up the hill, you will see a fenced off walking area for pedestrians. I start downhill, then go up, and end downhill again.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

inge said:


> I wasn't quite sure how to do it, being on my own...in the end I just parked my car and we walked up to the memorial site near the river, and later to the memorial site at the entrance of the school road. It is difficult to describe what is was like. We were needed...Tess went up to people on her own, nuzzling their hands, staying at their side, looking up to them with her big brown eyes...she just did everything on her own, even went up to the State troopers.
> There were more Goldens, I saw a few of the Chicago dogs, huge Berners, tiny pugs, and all of them doing a great job. In the end you don't even notice the camera's anymore, it's just the people and your dog. It is so impressive to be there, I can't even describe it. We will go back tomorrow, and certainly on Friday, when it is a week ago this horrible thing happened.


What a wonderful act from you and your dog, I'm sure you helped comfort many people and will continue to with every visit. I can't wait for my pups to mature and be able to help those in need, goldens are such wonderful amazing creatures.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We'll look for you. I'll probably be wearing a red quilted coat. Zoe doesn't wear a vest but I may put a bandana on her. She looks pretty much like her picture below.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for taking Tess I am sure she was a huge comfort. I had people asking me to take Mikado my pit bull to the red lake school after the shooting there but in the end teh requested that after the healing song pow-wow they didnt want reminders of it by people coming in. You have to respect each persons views.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Inge, thank you for choosing to step forward and help. As someone mentioned, I can imagine it must have been difficult to maintain composure. I'm proud of both you and Tess for your efforts. There is no one better at offering comfort than a golden. I hope you will follow up here later this week and let us know how you two are doing. Bless you.
Kristy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for what you did and are doing. I will be there in spirit with you and sending much love from both Gambler and me.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It must have also felt to good to have done something to help. I feel the need to help, but feel so helpless.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> It must have also felt to good to have done something to help. I feel the need to help, but feel so helpless.


Yes, I know what you mean...but the moment I heard about these people driving for hours from out of state with their therapy dogs to help, I thought: we have therapy dogs here, too. The biggest hurdle was the feeling that you don't want to be in the way, you don't want to impose on people. But people react so 'pure' (if that is a correct word in this context); the atmosphere is so impressive, the touch of a dog makes people smile, or cry, or talk, or just kneel down and hug her. She doesn't want anything, just gives...we could only stay for 2 1/2 hours, she was drained by then...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Bless you and Tess for doing this valuable work.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a wonderful way to comfort all those hurting at the site. Bless you for this act of kindness and compassion.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inge and The Z's*

Inge and the Z's

I think it is so wonderful what you both and your dogs are doing!
I will be with you in spirit.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for taking Tess so she can work her magic. What a wonderful thing to do. You and Tess will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> What a wonderful way to comfort all those hurting at the site. Bless you for this act of kindness and compassion.


And really, what a way to comfort those of us on this site who are sitting at home so sad, and wishing we had the power to reach out but are too far away in miles or don't have a dog like Tess. Knowing that you are there with Tess being such a wonderful representative of the breed makes me very proud of both her and you. You are our connection.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Some Pets on Wheels volunteers want to do something.
We are thinking about bringing a group of therapy dogs on Friday.
If you were there, do you think there is a need?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you for doing this. I burst into tears just reading it. It must have been so hard for you to do and such a kindness.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

That is a beautiful thing you and Tess are doing. If I didn't have only one car that my boyfriend uses to get to work everyday I would go as well to pay respect. Connecticut is not far at all from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you for doing this. Buzz and I will be with you in spirit. Bless you both.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

VickiR said:


> Some Pets on Wheels volunteers want to do something.
> We are thinking about bringing a group of therapy dogs on Friday.
> If you were there, do you think there is a need?


On Friday it is exactly a week ago that the shooting happened. If any day, the Friday would be very good. Do you have to come from far?

I see you are located in Baltimore, that is a long drive...


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bless you and Tess for your wonderful act of kindness. I know it was a hard thing to do. Seeing the aftermath of such a tragic event has to be extremely difficult. Thank goodness such kindness and graciousness in people still exists.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

We are in Baltimore so it's about a 5 hour drive.
A group of us are looking into renting a 15 passenger van and loading it with therapy dog teams.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

inge said:


> I wasn't quite sure how to do it, being on my own...in the end I just parked my car and we walked up to the memorial site near the river, and later to the memorial site at the entrance of the school road. It is difficult to describe what is was like. We were needed...Tess went up to people on her own, nuzzling their hands, staying at their side, looking up to them with her big brown eyes...she just did everything on her own, even went up to the State troopers.
> There were more Goldens, I saw a few of the Chicago dogs, huge Berners, tiny pugs, and all of them doing a great job. In the end you don't even notice the camera's anymore, it's just the people and your dog. It is so impressive to be there, I can't even describe it. We will go back tomorrow, and certainly on Friday, when it is a week ago this horrible thing happened.


This...... and all of you going to help is why I love the Golden Retriever community. God bless you all.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow...that is such a beautiful thing you're doing.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

God bless you


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*From my Towhee & Ty litter sire's owner & breeder:

https://www.facebook.com/kathi.schapp
*

* How can you help? For those that have inquired about helping with some "Golden Therapy," THANK YOU! The gathering in Sandy Hook is being coordinated by the Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club. 

But, something I was reminded of tonight as I was reflecting on my day, is that we all want to help when there is a tragedy such as this one. However, every day there is probably someone in our own town who has been involved in a car accident or might be suffering from disease. These folks need us, too. If interested in sharing your dogs loving spirit and a little bit of your time, explore your local therapy dog organizations, whether that is Therapy Dogs International or maybe Pet Partners or Delta Society and get your dogs certified. Then, let's all contact our local nursing homes and hospitals and children's centers and offer our services. Remember the old saying, think globally but act locally? I was never more reminded of that than I was today. We have an amazing breed with so much love to share!
*


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Bless you and Tess for spreading love where and when it is most needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for your visit with Tess to comfort the people of Newtown.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We went again, and met up with theZ's. Two dogs is better than one...Being there is very unreal. On the one hand, the funerals that go on and on, on the other hand the trucks getting all the stuff out of the school, on the one hand the press, in all languages of the world, and on the other hand reporters telling me they are going home tomorrow. The Chicago group is going home tomorrow, too. And Christmas is just a few days away...

Here is Tess with a little boy from newtown, who was replacing their candle tribute with his sister: (Reuters )

Four-year-old Brody Sauli hugs a volunteer service "comfort" dog as his sister Amanda kneels to light candles at a growing makeshift memorial for the victims of the December 14 shootings at the Sandy Hook Elementary School in Sandy Hook village in Newtown


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all, I don't know how you're doing it...just looking at the picture made me cry


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Such a wonderful and kind thing that you and Tess are doing. That photo is so emotional  you can see just by being there that Tess is bringing so much comfort to the little boy in this time of need. Goldens really are angels sent to do a special job I'm sure of it.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Such a very touching photograph. You and Tess are so lovely for helping to bring comfort at this very sad time


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

God Bless you Inge and the Z's. Thanks for helping to comfort those wonderful people.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got a couple more pictures of Tess that I'll try to post tomorrow. Tess really is a very gentle and comforting girl. Zoe seemed to be doing some of her best greetings with the firefighters and state troopers who were on duty everywhere. The whole scene was surreal. . .a beautiful day. . .lovely old New England town. . .memorial sites with flowers, candles, stuffed toys etc. . .camera crews. . .and funerals and processions ongoing throughout the day. Many people did seem comforted by the dogs and appreciative of their being there but one wishes that there was something more that one could do.


----------



## LifeIsGood (Oct 11, 2012)

Bravo! Brought more tears. Proud to see our local golden angels giving comfort also. 

My girls were thinking our Tugg (5 months old) would bring comfort at the vigil, but he's not a therapy dog. He'd probably just chew & jump on everyone. 

Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God bless*

God Bless Inge, The Z's and Tess, for visiting Newtown.


----------

